# 6th Daytona Beach Slot Car & Model Car Collectors Show April 2, 2016



## mopar72 (Nov 21, 2007)

6th Daytona Beach
Slot Car & Model Car Collectors Show
All Scales, 40 trader tables, more than 140 attendees 
Saturday April 2, 2016
10:00 am-2:00 pm
Admission $3.00, Kids 12 & under FREE
Trader Tables $25
Free Coffee and donuts while they last! 

BIGGEST SHOW IN THE SOUTH!


----------



## mopar72 (Nov 21, 2007)




----------



## mopar72 (Nov 21, 2007)

Show is this Saturday!


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

For those who yet do not know this Mike was in a bad rear end wreck and injured badly ! Due to these issues the fall show is cancelled ! Me hope Mike improves and his health is what matters most so .... speedy recovery Mike !


----------

